# Isopods



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

What up people. I'm in the early stages of a large viv build and I want to definately "seed" my viv with Isopods. I was wondering how many different kinds of isopods are being kept by you guys. How many different kinds would you put in a viv. I know of springtails, woodlice, and Rolypoly? Don't know the tech name for the last one lol. Could I seed the viv with all three or just one? And what others are good feeders/janitors?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

woodlice, rollie pollie, and isopods are the same thing.


heres a link to the isopods we feed to our frogs

http://scribalterror.blogs.com/scribal_terror/images/2007/09/04/isopod_450.jpg


=)


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

im JK =)

here ya go

Costa rican isopod image by cottonmanifesto on Photobucket



....and there are various species. someone counted me off like 9 species just the other day.


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha real funny. lol. 
Ok but isn't there different types of isopods? If so how many different kinds are activley used in the frog hobby?


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

that i know..theres 9. theres orange, striped, and costa rican, and so on. there may be more than 9 im not sure, but all i know of is 9.


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it ok that I put more than one kind? Or is that not needed?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

sktdvs said:


> woodlice, rollie pollie, and isopods are the same thing.
> 
> 
> heres a link to the isopods we feed to our frogs
> ...


Dude! What kind of frogs are you feeding?!!



Burningchef said:


> Is it ok that I put more than one kind? Or is that not needed?


The more the merrier. The ones most used would be Dwarf white, Dwarf gray, striped, and orange. The orange get huge, like 1/2 inch. So your frogs leave the adults alone and just eat the offspring. You will also want to seed with springtails. Springtails are very tiny but reproduce MUCH quicker than Isopods. If Michael (Poison Beauties) is releasing his newest batch, you get a mix of like 5 or 6 different kinds of springtails. Can't beat his cultures.
Doug


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Alright thanks for the help guys


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Tropical Ecos has both dwarf whites and springtails.
Like Doug said, poison beauties has mixed cultures every so often.
Worm man's worm farm I believe has the orange ones.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Okapi said:


> Tropical Ecos has both dwarf whites and springtails.
> Like Doug said, poison beauties has mixed cultures every so often.
> Worm man's worm farm I believe has the orange ones.


I was just talking to Michael at Poison Beauties. He has a new batch in culture. I'm not sure when he will release them.
Doug


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Does Poison Beauties have a website? If they do I couldn't find it. If not how would I go about placing an order?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Burningchef said:


> Does Poison Beauties have a website? If they do I couldn't find it. If not how would I go about placing an order?


No but he's here on Dendro. Go the the search engine. Click advanced search. Box on the right says "search by user name". He goes by poison beauties (with the space)
Doug


----------



## Burningchef (Nov 29, 2010)

Got it. Thanks


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> I was just talking to Michael at Poison Beauties. He has a new batch in culture. I'm not sure when he will release them.
> Doug


Thanks for the news, I hope to get in on the next batch


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm thinking about using isopods for my herps.
Woodlice for the Anoles cause they're calcium rich.
Would they be safe for them tho.

I think both of you know what type of herps I have.
I'd appreciate it if you could suggest some isopods for each.
Green tree frogs, Anoles, house gecko.

I think it's awesome that they clean up the waste and they're a food source.
I didn't think I would need microfauna but evidently they're quite useful.

Okapi I've noticed you mentioned Tropical Ecos here and the springtail thread...
Is that where you get yours?

I tried going to Joshsfrogs.com to check their's out but it shows a server redirect error. Not mobile friendly


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, that is where I got my starter culture:
Dwarf Woodlice for Sale | Buy Feeder Insects | Isopod Cultures

Im also considering ordering from Worm Man to get the orange ones when the weather gets better if I dont find a better source before then:
http://www.wormman.com/pd_spanish.cfm

Here is another link from my "feeders" bookmarks
http://www.doubleds.org/HotFinds.html


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks.
I'm gonna go through them all to find out if any are in or around Georgia.
Do you know where Tropical Ecos is?

Will they be safe for my tree frogs, house gecko and Anoles


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

You're tree frogs probably won't eat them, as they'll be in and around the soil, out of the sight of the frogs, but your lizards might if they happen to come across them.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

My frogs roam around the entire tank.
They all roam around the tank.
Well the Gecko doesn't really.
Is there any bigger microfauna?

I appreciate the help


*Goes off to research*


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm gonna go through them all to find out if any are in or around Georgia.


Mike (Poison Beauties) is in ATL.


----------

